# Plus Size Sexy Underwear



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Ladies, do you own any or does it intimidate you? Where do you buy it? If you buy or wear it at all?!

I'd like to shake things up a bit, but have no idea where to look, what's best for my shape, I just want to feel sexy in something... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I am not a woman but I do buy my wife sexy playthings often and most [nice sex stores] have plus size for women and I used to date a plus size woman and she shopped at lane bryant.You can also look on the internet.


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a look for lane bryant  How much does a matching set normally cost? I've heard that some plus size underwear is really overpriced, because there's not much to choose from?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife has found that Lane Bryant is great for "everyday" clothing (of all types), while she prefers Torrid when she wants something sexier. Her only complaint about Torris is their bras. They're pretty much all push-up type, which she doesn't want or need, so she finds them uncomfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks, I thought LB had a good idea where you could click which items you would or wouldn't wear, but it went on for ages before showing me some stuff I'd already said I wouldn't... 

Thanks I'll look for Torrid now  May I ask, does your wife prefer a matching set or something that covers up a bit, like a teddy? I'm not sure what would be more comfortable.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I did not buy that girlfriend stuff from Lane bryant she bought it herself so not sure about the price.

I do by my wife stuff and I am talking sexy hardly there lingrea that you can usually find for 19.95 [US].

Just put it down in a search and you will find stuff.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Try Woman Within. 
Specifically, here is their lingerie. 
Plus Size sleepwear: Amoureuse for Women | Woman Within


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Maricha75, I didn't find anything sexy there (unless I was looking in the wrong place!). 

What's a good quality brand you use most? Anyone?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

keepsmiling said:


> Thanks, I thought LB had a good idea where you could click which items you would or wouldn't wear, but it went on for ages before showing me some stuff I'd already said I wouldn't...
> 
> Thanks I'll look for Torrid now  May I ask, does your wife prefer a matching set or something that covers up a bit, like a teddy? I'm not sure what would be more comfortable.


A little bit of either, really. All just depends on what she finds that she likes the look of. From what I gather, Torrid isn't quite as pricey as LB, either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Wicked temptations.com has lots
Either foreplay.com or flirt.com has some
Maybe snaz75.com or Yandy.com
Fredericksofhollywood has some, used to be better.
Welovecolors.com has plus tights in 50 colors.
Sexy Christmas Outfits 2012 and Sexy Holiday Gowns at ElectriqueBoutique.com

Dreamgirl and elegant moments lines usually have plenty.

eBay is good. Especially for corsets and spandex direct from china. Some of the sellers will make it to fit. I bought a couple of spandex catsuits with a handy zipper that runs front to back, custom sized for like fifty bucks delivered. 

Learn to use the google machine and you can loose yourself for days looking at curvy women in lingerie.


----------



## FireBug (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Keepsmiling. I do own some lingerie. Some I get from Lane Bryant, but if I find Hips and Curves has more variety (even costumes). Here is a link. I haven't ordered from this site in quite a while, but the quality looks like it has actually gotten much better.

I hope this helps!

ETA: Biggalslingerie.com is an ok site too. There is usually a lot to choose from, and the prices are pretty good in comparison to other sites. My caveats--> The style is hit or miss and when they miss it's by more than a mile (lime green net bra? Really?). Some of the items are very risque depending on stock. You also have to be willing to look through photos of items on women who are not plus size, and it can be tricky to determine how an item will look on you because of that.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

It can be hard to find nice lingerie for plus sized women. These are some that I have found to have some nice things.

Lingerie & Sexy Apparel » Plus Size - A Place For Passion

Plus Size Lingerie, Corsets, Panties, Babydolls

Plus Size Lingerie, Plus Size Bra, Plus Size Sleepwear, Lingerie plus size, Extra Large Lingerie


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

The wife shops at Lane Bryant. Makes me sad inside every time she says she wants to go there. She does own a few lingerie type pieces that are okay that she got from there.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

lane bryant and walmart. thongs boyshorts sexy silky draws. good luck and good for you for trying.


----------

